# Baitcasting vs. Spinning?



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

All i use when fishing for bass is a spinning reel. I'm wondering, what am I missing out on by not using a baitcaster? Under what circumstances is it better to use a baitcaster rather than spinning? (lure, weight, retrieve, location, etc.)


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I very seldom use a spinning reel for Bass fishing myself. About the only time I use one is for shakey heads and other small baits in open water. Using casting reels you can go to a lot heavier line for throwing carolina rigs,flipping and pitchin and for throwing spinnerbaits around heavy cover. I also use a casting reel for all my crankbait fishing.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

For bass, I think that you need both. Light lures need light rods and reels. Heavy cover needs heavy line, meaning heavier rods and reels. I carry three of each bass fishing. It wouldn't seem right throwing a frog into pads with 8lb line. and It don't make sense using a bait caster for a drop shot. But I still say that fishing isn't the same for everyone. What feels good for you, thats what you should do.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ve just started using one, i like it a whole lot better. i,ve still got a lot to learn about it.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

baitcasting reels let me put the lure right where i want it to be, I think you have more control with it rather than a spinning reel.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Mono works better on the casting. I got tired of re-spoolin mono on spin cast every month. I still have both with braid and mono but spinning reels and braid work well. I use big bait casters for trolling with braid too! Stop,Wind and throw! In-land I do this because its a slow troll and one rod is in the holder and the other in hand. Rino reels at Wal-Mart work.


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Baitcasters help improve accuracy. Especially when flipping, pitching or casting towards cover from a boat. They also dont get the line twist like the spinning reels do and can handle larger diameter lines. However, they don't cast light lures as well, nor do they do as well casting into the wind. If you're looking for a heavy action rod to yank big fish from the slop, you'll likely need to go with a baitcaster. I'm not sure if I've ever seen a heavy action spinning rod. If you're in open water, or casting as far as you can from the shore, you can use either one (I can cast farter with a spinning reel). I used to use only spinning gear. When I first learned to use a baitcaster, I couldn't get used to the switching hands thing. I sold my baitcaster and got a lefty one so I could reel baitcasters the same as spinning reels. Now I love them. If you decide on buying a baitcaster, keep in mind that you'll need some practice before you really start to enjoy the benefits. Be patient and in time you'll likely begin to like them as much or more than spinning gear. Good luck!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I use baitcasters most all the time.They do make large,heavy spinners for saltwater fishing that a lot of people use for catfishing.I have one but still use it very little.
Jake


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

i carry 4 baitcasters bass fishing and usually 2 spinning. i use crankbaits, spinnerbaits, flippin n pitchin everything and usually a topwater on my baitcasters. on the spinning i usually have a drop shot and a finesse worm also light jerkbaits. but its all personal prefrence. with the baitcasters i can usually place it exactly where i want it everytime where the spinning takes a little more time to get used to and isnt as accurate. the baitcasters can also hold the weight a lot more and doesnt take as much work. just get a feel for what you like... hope this has some insight for ya


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

I personally like to use baitcasters because i feel they have more power when trying to hog a bass out of cover and i can place a bait much more acuratly. i carry 3 baitcasters with me and only 1 spinning rod and almost never pick it up unless i am using a finnese worm with no weight. i even drop shot with a baitcaster just because i am more comfortable with a baitcaster then a spining reel. every one has diffrent ways to fish these are just mine. the most important thing is to have confindence in your equipment that alone will help you catch more fish


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

With a baitcaster you can use heavier lines and still cast as far as spinning tackle. It's more comfortable to handle also. You also have better control with your casts because your line is flying out in less of an arc than spinning gear. Once you start baitcasting you'll always wonder why you didn't start sooner.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I've owned baitcasters for 20 years but still like my spinning reels better. I can cast alot farther with the spinning reels. I use the baitcasters for heavy duty fishing, buzzbaits, spinnerbaits and vertical jigging. I see guys cast light lures with baitcasters and I guess I've just never mastered them. I'd rather be fishing than untangling birdnests.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Spinning does cast further! Try the Stren Super Braid in 30lb/8dia. Yellow stuff! Itll sail in the wind. Good for vert. too! :B


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I have to admit, I'm very biased!!!
I have grown up with spinning gear and find them far more accurate and farther casting then a baitcaster could ever be. I use trigger switch spinning reels and the control is excellent. Not sure why you would need larger line when there is braid available? As far as comfort, the spinning reel is below your hand and far more ergonomic. I never get line twist - that comes from poor line or incorrect start on retrieve or spooled incorrectly. If you do get a line twist or birds nest though, its far easier to fix on an open face. 
You don't need heavy duty reels for large fish, I've caught alot of Muskies on what is considered medium size reels. If you can bring in 44" - 22lb muskies you can hog in some descent size bass. 
I do see reasons why someone would use a baitcaster though - flipping and pitching is much easier with one, large heavy lures are easier to throw, spinning lures you might want to retrieve quickly or get back to the boat once out of the honey hole. Some baitcasters are geared far faster then spinning. 
Again, its all what works for you!! Anything you cast a thousand times a day is going to work for you!! My preference is mine due to all the time I've spent with them. IMHO - It seems like alot of people use equipment, due more to the popularity of the masses, rather then functionality though. I've never followed that trend. 
I really have no idea why someone would switch hands while casting. If you are forced to do this, get a left handed model. With my spinning gear I can start a retrieve the second the lure hits the water. There are times that is critical to keep from hangups ect.., 
Again, just my two cents here folks, to each there own. I'm sure if I used a baitcaster nearly as much as I have a spinning reel (35 years), my opinion would differ!!!!


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm with Seapro, a little biased towards spinning reels but I do use one baitcaster for carolina rigging and pitching/flipping jigs in cover.

If your not comfortable with a baitcaster the only thing you are missing is backlashes or as I was taught, "Professional Overrides".


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I was once bias towards spinning reels until I started using baitcasters full time. I have never had any problems with line twists with them but I find it a lot easier to work spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, and crankbaits with the baitcasters. Now I hardly ever touch my spinning outfits unless I am fishing weightless plastics. 

Another thing with baitcasters is that there seems to be more selections for baitcasting rods in regards to different rod lenths, power, and action. There is also more gear ratio selections for the reels too.


----------



## NitroFishing5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Depends what your fishing for. For bass fishing I use both. You have to. The spinning gives you the light touch and feel for finese fishing, and the baitcaster gives you the power and strength to fish bigger heavier lures to pull the pigs out of nasty areas. 

For catfish I use bother as well. Mostly baitcasters because bigger cats will fight like mad and you need a reel that can hold. But it is fun to fight a cat on a spinning set up.

Crappie I only use ulta-light spinning. It's the only way to have fun fishing them.

Pike's, baitcasters.

It's only my personal preferance, so don't take it to heart just because I said so.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

well personally my favorite is a fly rod. but if im gonna be serious it typically(though not always) is not the best choice. for bass i like to power fish, buzzbaits, spinnerbaits, heavy jigs ect. here baitcasting tackle shines if you are an efficient caster. i always carry spinner gear however for light worms, snapping hair jigs, or one of those random things that happen that you cant plan for. i would say that spinning rods are more versitile in the end even though i like baitcasting tackle. also, even though i can flip very well when getting way back under somthing is needed skipcasting with spinning rods is deadly!


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

If you can cast a baitcaster, it is far better. It is so much smoother on retrieval and fights. But I HATE casting them. This is my 3rd year fishing and I still hate casting them, which is why I only use mine if I need to cast only 5-10 yards  

Plus baitcasters Birdnest  

I also believe spinning reels are much more accurate, I can consistently get my rig where it needs to be with a spinning reel.

But I would take a baitcaster any day in a hard fight over a spinning reel.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

lots of opinions,which you always get on this subject.and that's just what most are,just opinions 
please take that in the way it is meant.
as most have said,both types have their place and either can outshine the other in certain applications.the bottom line is,use what you're comfotable with,but realize for all around fishing,having and knowing how/when to use both,will increase your versatility.
as for which casts farther and is more accurate,again most replies were based on opinions by people without a lot of time and experience using them.that is to say,it's likely most people who vote for spinning gear have never spent the time to get proficient with baitcasters or get frustrated early on,and others may not use them enough to really get the most from them.
the fact is,baitcasters are more accurate and cast farther in the hands of someone experienced with them.the key is matching your gear.choice of rods,lines,baits etc will all make the difference in poor or good performance in a baitcaster.
personally i've used baitcasters for well over 50 years and spinning reels for 40.i can absolutely make longer and more accurate casts with them.
but i'm proficient with both types and use both types for reasons mentioned earlier.
one last thing.with the modern baitcasters,i see no reason for anyone to not be able to learn to use one with relative ease.for those who think they're so hard to use,try learning on the reels i and other older guys grew up with


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree with Misfit...alot of what people are saying are opinions and everybody is entitled to their own opinions. As I have replied earlier, I was bias towards spinning reels for the longest time because I have used them for as long as I can remember and I have always told people that I was as accurate or can cast as far as any fisherman with a baitcaster. This was so until 3 years ago when I decided to learn how to use a baitcaster. Once I learned how to control my casts and use the braking systems, I found that I was able to cast baits further than with my spinning reel with the same test line or heavier. I also found out that I can cast a good distrance with minimal effort. Now that I have the hang of baitcasters, I can flip a spinnerbait into and around cover with alot more ease than with my spinning reels...just a flip of the wrist and the bait is on the target. Where the baitcaster really shine for me is with crankbaits and jigs. I can get the crankbaits out far and where I want them. I also have better control and feel of the fish once I get it hook especially if it is a a large fish. I still do use my spinning setups especially for weightless plastics with light line as I have said earlier. 

As Misfit said, each have their strengths and it is best to learn to use both as it will give an advantage over other anglers who only use one or the other. It will also give you as edge depending on weather and what you are fishing around because some days you will have to use light line with smaller baits and some days you have to use larger baits and have to fish around heavy cover. 

For those that are having trouble learning how to use baitcasters or beginners, learn the braking system(s) on your reel. A first before ever making your first cast is adjust your tension knob (the knob next to the crank handle) so that the bait slow fall towards the ground once you release the spool. I would start with the knob fully tight and then slowly loosen it so that the bait start to fall. Once it starts to fall, stop the spool and adjust the braking system either magnetic or centrifugal. Adjust it for about 3/4 on and try casting. A thing to remember when casting with baitcasters is that you cannot whip the bait out as you would with a spinning reel. Another thing to remember is that you have to release the bait a little bit earlier than with a spinning reel. Failure to do either will get you a nice bird nest. If you whip the bait, it will start bird nesting before the bait even leaves. I would suggest starting with soft casts until you get the feel of what the bait and the reel are doing. Once you get the hang of it, you can slowly release the tension knob so you can cast farther. I would also suggest using a 3/8 ounce weight to 1/2 ounce weight rather than a bait until you are comfortable. 

If you are still uncomfortable with them ask somebody that has used them to help and show you. Once you get someone to show how to use them, you will get a better understanding of what you are doing wrong and you will learn how to setup the reel.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks soua.


> If you are still uncomfortable with them ask somebody that has used them to help and show you. Once you get someone to show how to use them, you will get a better understanding of what you are doing wrong and you will learn how to setup the reel.


that is one of the best ways to quickly shorten the learning curve.
where's my star student when we need him? 
fishintiger was about to toss his new rig out of frustration a couple years ago,till i invited him over for a few lessons.he'd only used spinning gear and had just bought his first bc combo.after about 30 minutes in my driveway,he was much improved,though still a long way off.but that short session had given him the basics to work with.from there he practiced at home and on the water till in a very short time,he was doing very well.not a pro yet,but every trip,he improved and even surprised me.since that time i don't think he's bought any new spinning rigs,but has aquired quite a collection of baitcast combos
i'm not blowing my own horn,but just supporting soua's advise on tutoring for those who want to learn,and get frustrated trying to figure it out on their own.


----------



## NitroFishing5 (Feb 1, 2008)

as soua0363 said "I would start with the knob fully tight and then slowly loosen it so that the bait start to fall. Once it starts to fall, stop the spool and adjust the braking system either magnetic or centrifugal." I've found the best way to adjust it to prevent backlashing "birdsnesting" is to hit ur casting button with a lure or weight on it, let it fall to the ground at a slow enough speed that when it hits the ground your spool stops spooling. Meaning, when it hits the ground your spool should stop. If it continues to spin and throw line, tighten your tension knob until the spool stops.


----------



## NitroFishing5 (Feb 1, 2008)

In responce to c-orth513, yes baitcasters are tough and yes they do backlash. Everyone that has ever first starting to use a baitcaster has had it backlash and has been frustrated with them. So many people used to come into Dick's and complain and not understand why they can't get use a baitcaster. These are the same people that will only spend $40 on a baitcaster combo. Not to make fun of anyone, but you cannot be cheap on your first baitcaster for learning. There's really only a couple baitcaster under $100 I would recommend for learning the baitcaster. Pflueger/all-star Dick's exclusive combo, Pflueger trion and the quantum accurist (when its on sale). Once you get your reel you need to practice, practice and practice some more. Don't get frustrated when you backlash, we've ALL been there.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

well put nitro. My opinion is that you get what you pay for when it comes to baitcasters.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

AAHH being a lefty I was use to way the bait casters first came out.they was made for me. this was way back before spin stuff.And as I write this I still use them.never did like spin ones.they always a mess.same with line I still use braid line. But I had and still do have a few those spin ones.but never use them.I fix reals and keep mine in top form. well lubed and clean. they do most what I want out of a reel. for Erie Trolling you never beat them. now lots make handles on the other side I never think to get one them. seems reel makers new I was top fisher men thus made there reels to suit me to a tee rite from the start..


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

misfit soua0363 are right, different conditions and situations and personal preferences will determine what u want to do and how to do it, the one thing that was missed about setting up a baitcaster (not trying to step on toes) is u need to hold the combo at 45º relative to ur body standing up, ur tension knob located close to the reel handle needs to be tightened fully, the brakes on the other side set to 0, holding the rod and reel at 45º to urself hit the button and slowly let out turn the tension knob till the bait hits the ground and the spool stops, that is the basic setup that every baitcaster will come with in there booklets, after u have this set this is were the breaks come into play if its too loose or u start getting nests add breaks accordingly, wind will play a factor into this. by doing this u can set up each rod for individual lures and weights, its also very quick and easy to do, that is one thing a baitcaster has over alot of spinning outfits is the adjustablity of them, there is so many different ways to use a baitcaster, even so i still use my spinning and baitcaster and not just for bass but catfish panfishing carp what ever i can get to bite my hook.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Spinning reels are great for light line applications in clear water situations.

Baitcasters allow heavier line use for fishing around cover.

Baitcasters have MUCH SMOOTHER DRAG SYSTEMS, and are absolutely superior for fighting big bass. The smaller turning radius on the handle as compared to retrieve ratio makes it much easir to control heavier baits like crankbaits and especially spinnerbaits/buzzbaits.

Spinning - light jerkbaits, small worms and tubes

Baitcasting - Crankbaits, Spinnerbaits, Buzzbaits, Carolina Rigs, Jig n Trailer

ONE EXCEPTION - When vertical jigging in weed holes or edges, I use heavy line and a beefy spinning outfit. It's easier to strip line and let the bait fall vertically.


----------

